# Monroe vendor layouts FYI



## pkleppert (Jan 29, 2022)

Here are the preliminary Vendor layouts for the Monroe County Fairgrounds for your Information.

Vendor emails will be sent out starting Feb.1, 2022 to all the vendors from the 2019 Ann Arbor Show.

The Expo Bldg will have the Bike Show, the Classic Bike of the Year Show and about 89 10'x10' and 10'x15' swap spaces. 

Lisa & Jerry (ML) will be in spaces 1-6 & spaces 33-36. Also spaces 28-31& 38-41 are sold.

Additional 10'x10' spaces will be created from 10'x15' spaces if needed.  The red dots are floor electrical outlets with 6 plugs each.

Bldgs. "E" & "F" have 23 10'x15' swap spaces each (see outdoor vendor layout for their location)

The red areas on the site plan are the vendor spaces.  All the Fairground's interior roads are paved. 

Some outdoor swap spaces are on pavement up by the EXPO Bldg.

If your contact info has changed since 2019 please send us an email to bikeshow@aol.com

Paul & Annie


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you Paul !!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2022)

Will there be tables? Or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## pkleppert (Jan 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> Will there be tables? Or do we need to bring our own?



On the vendor form there is a line to rent 8' tables, in the EXPO Bldg. only, at cost of $7 ea.  They will have the tables in your swap space when you arrive.

However, you can also bring your own.  PK


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> On the vendor form there is a line to rent 8' tables, in the EXPO Bldg. only, at cost of $7 ea.  They will have the tables in your swap space when you arrive.
> 
> However, you can also bring your own.  PK



Nice! Thanks! I'll be renting.


----------

